# saintly's first ever iwagumi (no laughing)



## Mark Evans (5 Apr 2009)

my first ever layout


----------



## samc (5 Apr 2009)

is it finnished?


----------



## Nelson (5 Apr 2009)

i heard you couldn't do em    
neil


----------



## JamesM (5 Apr 2009)

The left rock needs moving an inch to the right, and rotate it about 18.7 degrees on its base.


----------



## Superman (5 Apr 2009)

I thought you couldn't take full tank shots due to IPAC competitions?    

I guess you have to start somewhere Mark.


----------



## Tony Swinney (5 Apr 2009)

ah yes, the golden rule of sixths put to good use there   

Its great to see how you started - gives us all hope   

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Mark Evans (5 Apr 2009)

cheers guy's. it did get better, but not by much. in the end this tank taught me a ton of stuff.


----------



## Nelson (5 Apr 2009)

"it did get better, but not by much. in the end this tank taught me a ton of stuff."
i'd be well chuffed if mine were that good
neil


----------



## samc (5 Apr 2009)

it turned out nice. the glosso looked really green and really thick too


----------



## Themuleous (5 Apr 2009)

Quality, but you're right, its all a learning curve, I dare say without these early scape's you'd not be producing the quality scape's you are now 

Sam


----------



## altaaffe (5 Apr 2009)

Looks like an argument between husband and wife in that first shot - you could call it a nature scape !!    

I'm going to have to get myself a smaller play tank now - that'll please the wife - I might start with you're first Iwagumi as an inspiration after she gets going.


----------

